# sales feed - commercial, business



## KC Logos

Country sales feed from database

Creo que se podría traducir como:

Las ventas nacionales proceden de la base de datos / se alimentan de la base de datos.

Es 'feed' en este contexto que me está dando problemas.


----------



## avizor

Vas bien,

"son suministradas"

por ejemplo


----------



## coolbrowne

De acuerdo con ambos, pero tal vez ayude observar que el original inglés es gramaticalmente incorrecto. Debería ser voz pasiva: 
Country sales *are fed* from database​Desgraciadamente es cada vez mas común este tipo de error.


----------



## KC Logos

Creo que se usa 'feed' como sustantivo, como en RSS Feed.


----------



## coolbrowne

Sí, es posible. No me había ocurrido 


KC Logos said:


> Creo que se usa 'feed' como sustantivo, como en RSS Feed.


En este caso, sería
_alimentación_ de datos de ventas nacionales a partir de (la) base de datos​De todas maneras, sin contexto, no está claro si "feed" es verbo o nombre (también non me gusta mucho _alimentación,_ véase aquí).


----------



## KC Logos

Gracias, me parece fiable esta traducción.


----------



## avizor

_"tiene su fuente en la base de datos"_, (_source instead of feed_)
o sería correcto "_se nutre de la base de datos"_  (as if it were a whale eating plancton...)


----------



## KC Logos

Eso suena bien: se nutre de la base de datos


----------



## coolbrowne

That’s kind of funny,  I admit, but it doesn’t fit the subject. "Nutrir" applies to organisms. By extension it could be used for inanimate or abstract entities but it would be excessively strong in this case.


KC Logos said:


> Eso suena bien: se nutre de la base de datos


 In any event, my question is another one:

As already pointed out, the original text is too short (not enough context ) for one to determine whether *feed* is used as a verb or a noun. I believe that is central to the question of choosing a translation.

Regards


----------



## Langosta

Hi coolbrowne. 

"_Nutrir_" doesn't just apply only to organisms. Check up on DRAE:

nutrir.
(Del lat. nutrīre).
.
2. tr. *Aumentar o dar nuevas fuerzas en cualquier línea, especialmente en lo moral.*

Best,


----------



## Black Horse

Por la oración original, entiendo que *las ventas nacionales se calculan a partir de la base de datos*. Al menos esta sería la lógica de un programa que obtiene ventas nacionales.


----------

